# أخواني مهندسين السلامة اريد معلومات عن مادة دبلومة nasp خطوة خطوة لو سمحتوا



## سلطان قطر (22 سبتمبر 2011)

أخواني مهندسين السلامة اريد معلومات عن مادة دبلومة ال nasp خطوة خطوة لو سمحتوا
لي لأن هذة الدبلومة بالانجليزي للاسف واتمنى اي واحد عنده ترجمة لها ان يضعها هنا وشكراً 
لكم على ماتقدمونه لخدمة الناس جميعاً.​


----------



## safety113 (3 أكتوبر 2011)

أخي الكريم
أنا حاصل على ديبلومة الناسب 40 ساعة
ومحتويات الكورس كانت:
*Course Topics:*​ 
*1- Regulatory Compliance*​ 
*2- The Business of Safety*​ 
*3- Understanding Safety*​ 
*4- Understanding OSHA*​ 
*5- Civil & Criminal Liability*​ 
*6- Safety Training Methods*​ 
*7- Safety & Health Programs*​ 
*8- Emergency Preparedness*​ 
*9- Accidents Reporting and Investigation*​ 
*10- Risk Assessment*​ 
*11- Safety Auditing*​ 
*12- Introduction to HAZOP Technique*​ 
*13- Safety Self-Inspections*​ 
*14- Blood-borne Pathogens*​ 
*15- Confined Space Entry*​ 
*16- Electrical Safety*​ 
*17- Ergonomics*​ 
*18- Chemical Hazard Communication*​ 
*19- Hazardous Materials*​ 
*20- HAZWOPER (Hazardous Waste)*​ 
*21- OSHA Inspections, Citations, Fines*​ 
*22- Lockout Tagout*​ 
*23- Machine Guarding*​ 
*24- Materials Handling*​ 
*25- Egress / Fire Safety*​ 
*26- PPE*​ 
*27- New Record Keeping*​ 
*28- Workplace Violence*​ 
*29- Walking/Working Surfaces*​ 
*30- Scaffolding Safety*​ 
*31- Fall Protection*​ 
*32- Welding / Cutting / Brazing*​ 
لكنها لا تعطى بالعربي نهائيا
ولكنها ليست تحت عنوان واحد بل عشرات العناوين من الديبلومات​ 
وان تفحصت بموضوعات ىالكورس ستجد معظمها مكرر من الاوشا وهي موجودة بالعربي وعلى ملتقى المهندسين العرب
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/f75.html

او​ 
وهي للتحميل المجاني​
Professional - Gen. Industry 

Safety Manager/Trainer Course​
Certified Safety Auditor​
Certified Safety Manager​
Environmental, Health and Safety Management Specialist​
Certified Safety Administrator​
Master Safety Administrator​
Licensed Safety Professional​
Advanced Safety Professional​
Integrated Safety Management Course​
Professional - Construction ​


Safety Manager /Trainer Course​
Certified Safety Auditor​


Certified Safety Manager 
Environmental, Health and Safety Management Specialist​
Certified Safety Administrator​
Master Safety Administrator​
Licensed Safety Professional​
Advanced Safety Professional​
Integrated Safety Management Course​
Topical - Gen. Industry​

Accident Investigation Technician​
Advanced Safety Professional​
Bloodborne Pathogens Safety Technician​
Certified DOT Alcohol and Drug Abuse Prevention Technician​
Certified DOT HAZMAT Technician​
Certified Ergonomics Technician​
Electrical Safety Technician​
Emergency Management Specialist​
Fire Protection/Prevention, Exit Routes, and Emergency Plans Technician​
Forklift Safety Technician​
Hazard Analysis Technician​
HAZWOPER Refresher Course ​
HAZWOPER Training Specialist ​
Machine Safeguarding Technician​
OSHA Recordkeeping Technician​
Personal Protective Equipment Technician​
Safety Inspections Technician​
Violence: Prevention, Management, and Survival​
Topical - Construction​

Accident Investigation Technician​
Certified Ergonomics Technician​
Chemical Safety Technician​
Electrical Safety Technician​
Fall Protection and Elevated Structures Safety Technician​
Fire Protection/Prevention, Exit Routes, and Emergency Plans Technician​
General Health and Recordkeeping Specialist for Construction​
Hazard Analysis Technician​
Introduction to HAZWOPER in Construction​
Materials Handling Safety Technician​
Safety Inspections Technician​
Steel Erection Safety Technician​
Trenching and Excavations Safety Technician​
Violence: Prevention, Management, and Survival​
Welding, Cutting, Brazing Safety Technician​
Petroleum Worker Safety & Health 







*NASP's Oil and Gas Well Drilling and Servicing Series *​ 





*NASP's Petroleum Pipeline Systems Series*​ 
*



*​ 
لمزيد من المعلومات عن العناوين لكل كورس ومحتوياته على الرابط التالي:​ 
http://www.naspweb.com/​ 
وان شاء الله تستفيد​


----------



## safety113 (28 نوفمبر 2011)

ارجو ان كنت قد افدتك


----------



## سلطان قطر (1 ديسمبر 2011)

شكراً لك اخي العزيز Safety113 على هاذهي المعلومات القيمة
ولقد افدتني كثيراً عنها.
تقبل فائق الشكر لشخصك.​


----------



## جمعة محمد سلامة (1 ديسمبر 2011)

طول عمرك صاحب واجب أخي أحمد ... أشكر الظروف التي كانت سببا في التعرف عليك ... تمنياتي لك بدوام التوفيق يارب ...


----------



## محمود محمد حفني (2 فبراير 2012)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا اخي العزيز


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (5 فبراير 2012)

الأخوة الأعزاء
قام الأخ أجمد مشكور
بترجمة ونشر مواضيع دبلوم الناسب في الموضوع المثبت في الأعلى
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=307256
وهو سبق كبير لمنتدانا


----------

